# Skipper the mad bomber!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As most of you know, Peachy is my "people-bird" and the one of my flock most closely bonded to me. Peachy has been on road-trips with me and likes to spend most of his day just hanging out on me as I go about taking care of things in the house.

Skipper has always watched Peachy very closely and decided I was "safe" since Peachy is on me all the time. Initially, Skipper kept wanting to play with Peachy, but Peachy has no use for any of the birds -- he only wants his Momma. 

I got Scooter so Skipper would have a little friend to play with and Skipper and Scooter have become best buddies. However, Skipper has not lost his interest in Peachy and the last week or so has become determined that if Peachy is on me, then he (Skipper) needs to be too! 

This wouldn't be a problem if Skipper would stay on one arm/shoulder while Peachy is on the other, but Nooooooo -- Skipper wants to try to land on top of Peachy, be right in Peachy's face and business and in general do everything he can to annoy him! Peachy wouldn't bother with Skipper if Skipper kept his distance, but whenever he gets too close, Peachy tries to bite him. (Peachy does this with any of the birds if they get too close to him)

Since Skipper and Scooter's cage is downstairs and they have the doors open all day if I'm at home -- things have become quite challenging. I cannot play with Peachy downstairs unless I'm willing to constantly be fending off Skipper's dive bombs, attempts to land on Peachy's head or sneak attacks. :laughing: 
Little Scooter, on the other hand, goes about his own business playing and entertaining himself and ignores all the ruckus.

Because of the on-going incoming advances, it made me think a new picture was in order...

​*


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

I love the little story but the picture is absolutely priceless Deb :laughing2:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

OH Deb that is priceless, I can just picture the story happening as you described it. I had a chuckle to myself as I was reading the thread and then that picture comes up


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh wow, this new picture has reached the highest pinnacle of cuteness, I love it!! 
Also on the whole budgie - lovebird business, my Luigi acts the same way as your Skipper, he has too much energy and playfulness and also is too intense when interacting with Khaleesi. Luigi also tries to land on Khaleesi's back, the only difference is that my lovebird does nothing to protect himself and never fights back, he just takes off and when he's fed up with Luigi, he just comes back to me. Now I only allow them very short visits of about 10 - 15 minutes together. I'm only glad Luigi doesn't actually bully and peck Khaleesi like Leonel started doing after I got him a mate. Luigi just shows too much "silly young love" in his interactions and Khaleesi doesn't necessarily like it. 
And no matter what, just like with you and your Peachy, I always come first for Khaleesi and I will always be his best mate!


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh wow! What a story! Sounds like a classic case of "annoying little brother" 
That picture is so funny! Love it


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Skipper sounds just like Chip!! We don't walk around with the cockatiels (because they have poor balance and can't fly) but when they are in/on the cage he wants to talk RIGHT to their faces!  they get annoyed, but are very passive so they just run away or "lunge" back, but they would never bite him. When they lunge, Chip thinks it's a game and that they are bobbing back to him and he just continues to annoy them. Poor tiels *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Impeckable said:



I love the little story but the picture is absolutely priceless Deb :laughing2:

Click to expand...

Thank you, Pete!



Pretty boy said:



OH Deb that is priceless, I can just picture the story happening as you described it. I had a chuckle to myself as I was reading the thread and then that picture comes up

Click to expand...

 Cathy -- I'm very glad you enjoyed it.



aluz said:



Oh wow, this new picture has reached the highest pinnacle of cuteness, I love it!! 
Also on the whole budgie - lovebird business, my Luigi acts the same way as your Skipper, he has too much energy and playfulness and also is too intense when interacting with Khaleesi. Luigi also tries to land on Khaleesi's back, the only difference is that my lovebird does nothing to protect himself and never fights back, he just takes off and when he's fed up with Luigi, he just comes back to me. Now I only allow them very short visits of about 10 - 15 minutes together. I'm only glad Luigi doesn't actually bully and peck Khaleesi like Leonel started doing after I got him a mate. Luigi just shows too much "silly young love" in his interactions and Khaleesi doesn't necessarily like it. 
And no matter what, just like with you and your Peachy, I always come first for Khaleesi and I will always be his best mate! 

Click to expand...

 Aluz, thanks for your message. You'd think with Skipper having Scooter to play with he could leave poor Peachy in peace but he seems to delight disturbing him as frequently as possible. 



BudgieSweet said:



Oh wow! What a story! Sounds like a classic case of "annoying little brother" 
That picture is so funny! Love it 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Rose!



BirdCrazyJill said:



Skipper sounds just like Chip!! We don't walk around with the cockatiels (because they have poor balance and can't fly) but when they are in/on the cage he wants to talk RIGHT to their faces!  they get annoyed, but are very passive so they just run away or "lunge" back, but they would never bite him. When they lunge, Chip thinks it's a game and that they are bobbing back to him and he just continues to annoy them. Poor tiels 

Click to expand...

 For such little fellows, budgies sure have a lot of attitude! *


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper*

what a great story and pic!! My all time fav is the pic of you with your beautiful red hair and Peachy looking at you with such love.

:hug: Blessings, Jo Ann :hug:


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

That's too funny Deb, love it!!


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*That is really a cute picture of them, Deb.*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Deb Deb this picture is so priceless the picture sure fits your nice story. Just love it Deb.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jo Ann said:



what a great story and pic!! My all time fav is the pic of you with your beautiful red hair and Peachy looking at you with such love.

:hug: Blessings, Jo Ann :hug:

Click to expand...

Thank you, Jo Ann!



kwatson said:



That's too funny Deb, love it!!

Click to expand...

 Kim - Thanks!



NanaLucy129 said:



That is really a cute picture of them, Deb.

Click to expand...

Thank you 



LynandIndigo said:



Deb Deb this picture is so priceless the picture sure fits your nice story. Just love it Deb.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

It should come as no surprise to anyone that special agent Skip is a skilled fighter pilot. Peachy is very fortunate that Skipper knows how to show some restraint.....


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

LOL that is just too cute! Who wouldn't want to be near Peachy! Very beautiful indeed.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I love the picture, but the story behind it is priceless!


----------



## LindseyLouWho (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL how funny! Love the pic and the story too


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

That picture is hilarious! How adorable that Skipper loves Peachy so much (not that Peachy sees it that way)


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

good one!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jonah said:



It should come as no surprise to anyone that special agent Skip is a skilled fighter pilot. Peachy is very fortunate that Skipper knows how to show some restraint.....

Click to expand...

 I'm not sure how much restraint Skipper is showing, I seem to have to shoot off quite a few ground to air missiles to deflect him at times. 



budgiebabie said:



LOL that is just too cute! Who wouldn't want to be near Peachy! Very beautiful indeed.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, April. 



PrincipePio said:



I love the picture, but the story behind it is priceless! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Bethany!



LindseyLouWho said:



LOL how funny! Love the pic and the story too 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Lindsey.



Frankie'sFriend said:



That picture is hilarious! How adorable that Skipper loves Peachy so much (not that Peachy sees it that way) 

Click to expand...

 No, Peachy isn't a bit thrilled with the idea, Madonna. 



kcladyz said:



good one!

Click to expand...

 Thanks!*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Poor Peachy, no peace and quiet Baby brothers can be so annoying*


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

THAT is just cuteness overload! Love the story - adore the picture! :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


eduardo said:



Poor Peachy, no peace and quiet Baby brothers can be so annoying

Click to expand...

 Peachy wishes he was an "only bird"



AnimalKaperz said:



THAT is just cuteness overload! Love the story - adore the picture! :thumbsup:

Click to expand...

 Thanks Lynda -- Skipper is only becoming more and more persistent in his efforts! *


----------



## skittle (Jun 2, 2014)

hahah! I'd love to see your birds and images in story books for kids!! Creative, imaginative and cute!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


skittle said:



hahah! I'd love to see your birds and images in story books for kids!! Creative, imaginative and cute!

Click to expand...

Thank you for the lovely compliment, Jo! *


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

skittle said:


> hahah! I'd love to see your birds and images in story books for kids!! Creative, imaginative and cute!


Hi Deb
I think Jo has come up with a brilliant idea, but I would like to make a suggestion, how about designing a 2015 calendar which features 12 of your images, any members that would like a copy can download it after making either a donation to TalkBudgies or a donation to a registered charity.
Don't get me wrong I know TB isn't a business, it is run by volunteers like yourself but I think a small donation to have 12 pieces of your artwork would be very popular, I'd certainly buy one


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Pete,

Thank you for the suggestion -- I'll definitely consider it. 

In the meantime -- 
for those who haven't found the information in the "Annoucements" section of the forum, 
there is/was a 2014 Talk Budgies Calendar...

You can read about it in this link: http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=166810*


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

How the heck did I miss that  thanks for that Deb


----------

